# lxc_conf - rootfs specified but no console found [SOLVED]

## OPelerin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo-linux lxc # cat test1.conf
> 
> ## network configuration
> ...

 

It works beautifully well However,  when started in Daemon mode it can't find the console

From the logs

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>       lxc-start 1363078245.389 INFO     lxc_conf - mount points have been setup
> 
>       lxc-start 1363078245.389 WARN     lxc_conf - rootfs specified but no console found at '/usr/lib/lxc/rootfs/dev/console'
> ...

 

What I'm missing? The docs are'nt very verbose about this issue

----------

## OPelerin

Forgot to create the nodes in the rootfs/dev dir

mknod -m 666 tty c 5 0

mknod -m 600 console c 5 1

mknod -m 666 tty0 c 4 0

mknod -m 666 full c 1 7

mknod -m 600 initctl p

mknod -m 666 ptmx c 5 2

That part is now fixed

```

      lxc-start 1363081320.555 INFO     lxc_conf - mount points have been setup

      lxc-start 1363081320.555 INFO     lxc_conf - console has been setup

      lxc-start 1363081320.555 INFO     lxc_conf - 4 tty(s) has been setup

      lxc-start 1363081320.555 DEBUG    lxc_conf - created '/usr/lib/lxc/rootfs/lxc_putold' directory

      lxc-start 1363081320.555 DEBUG    lxc_conf - mountpoint for old rootfs is '/usr/lib/lxc/rootfs/lxc_putold'

      lxc-start 1363081320.555 DEBUG    lxc_conf - pivot_root syscall to '/usr/lib/lxc/rootfs' successful

      lxc-start 1363081320.555 DEBUG    lxc_conf - umounted '/lxc_putold/proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc'

```

----------

